# Gaming Stuhl



## Kanasta32 (20. Juli 2017)

Hallo. Auf meiner suche nach einen guten Gaming Stuhl bin ich auf dem hier gestoßen AKRacing Nitro Gamingstuhl, schwarz/orange Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Kann mir jmd ein paar Erfahrungen mitteilen.?


----------



## Aerni (20. Juli 2017)

haste angst beim zocken aus der kurve zu fliegen? oder wofür braucht man diese "gamingstühle"?

sorry aber kollege hatte auch so einen für 300€ gekauft. hat ihn zurückgegeben und für 200€ nen ordentlichen bürostuhl gekauft. grund : viel bequemer grade für vielsitzer. ich würd mir das mal überlegen und schauen, ob du für die kohle nicht was "normales" bekommst. vielleicht sogar mit echtem leder das paar jahre länger hält.

die optik ist geil, keine frage. aber das muss jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## azzih (20. Juli 2017)

Über den speziellen Stuh kann ich nix sagen. Viele der Gamingstühle sind aber billiger Abklatsch von den ursprünglichen DX Racern und bestechen durch billigste Materialien, chemischen Gestank und schlechte Verarbeitung. Ein 130€ Ikea Stuhl ist oft hochwertiger als dieser Ramsch, hat beispielsweise unten ein Kreuz aus Metall, vernünftige Rollen und gute Polsterung.


----------



## teachmeluv (20. Juli 2017)

Sehe das ähnlich: diese Gaming-Stühle sind letzten Endes einfach nur ein Marketing-Gag. Ich nutze diesen Stuhl hier: MARKUS Drehstuhl - Vissle dunkelgrau  - IKEA

Die Qualität ist top, super Arm- und Kopfstützen, weiches und langes Sitzen möglich. Nur im Sommer kann das Leder (wenn man Leder wählt) etwas nass werden


----------



## Rwest (20. Juli 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe mir letzten Monat aufgrund den guten Bewertungen diesen günstigen "Gamingstuhl" gekauft

Songmics OBG56B Racing Stuhl Burostuhl Chefsessel Drehstuhl PU schwarz, 70 x 70 x 111 - 121 cm: Amazon.de: Kuche & Haushalt

Ich kann davon nur abraten, ist mein erster Gamingstuhl und diesen finde ich total unbequem und die Rückenlehne ist mir nicht hoch genug sprich mein Kopf kann ich nirgends abstützen.

Der Ikea Stuhl gefällt mir ganz gut und werde den eventuell mal Probesitzen gehen


----------



## teachmeluv (20. Juli 2017)

Rwest schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mir letzten Monat aufgrund den guten Bewertungen diesen günstigen "Gamingstuhl" gekauft
> 
> ...



Das man da in den Titel "Racing" reinschreibt ist doch reines SEO-Ranking Gehabe, damit man mit DXRacer gleich zieht. Du hast nur eine Wirbelsäule sowie Ar**,  da sollte man nicht am Geld sparen für einen ergonomisch sinnvollen Stuhl


----------



## Rwest (20. Juli 2017)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Sehe das ähnlich: diese Gaming-Stühle sind letzten Endes einfach nur ein Marketing-Gag. Ich nutze diesen Stuhl hier: MARKUS Drehstuhl - Vissle dunkelgrau  - IKEA
> 
> Die Qualität ist top, super Arm- und Kopfstützen, weiches und langes Sitzen möglich. Nur im Sommer kann das Leder (wenn man Leder wählt) etwas nass werden



Sind die Armlehnen zufällig einstellbar? Oder nur die Sitzhöhe?


----------



## teachmeluv (20. Juli 2017)

Die Lehnen glaube ich nicht (bisher nicht ausprobiert), die Sitzhöhe sowie die Neigung nach hinten natürlich


----------



## Rwest (20. Juli 2017)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Die Lehnen glaube ich nicht (bisher nicht ausprobiert), die Sitzhöhe sowie die Neigung nach hinten natürlich



Danke dir, werde ich am Samstag mal Probesitzen gehen und falls er mir zusagt defintiv kaufen 

Ein unbequemer Gamingstuhl kommt mir aufjedenfall nichtmehr an den Schreibtisch ^^


----------



## azzih (20. Juli 2017)

Vor allem sind viele dieser Gamingsstühle auch ziemlich schmal. Da kann man nichtmal seitlich rücken und wenn man bissl trainiert wird das teilweise schon eng oben. Und ich wieg mit 84kg netmal viel


----------



## Rwk (20. Juli 2017)

Mein Tip wäre auch ein Bürostuhl - und zwar unbedingt einer mit Synchronmechanik! 
Dann kannst du deinen Rücken nämlich unabhängig von der Sitzfläche bewegen...darin sitzt du viel bequemer und das ist erheblich besser für die Bandscheiben und die Durchblutung - und besser durchblutet kannst du dich länger konzentrieren...und wer sich länger konzentrieren kann, spielt bei langen Sessions besser! 
Am besten mal lokal irgendwo ein Geschäft suchen zum probesitzen...Stühle sind ein bisschen wie Schuhe, die sollten richtig passen.


----------



## Hywelo50 (21. Juli 2017)

Ich habe mir einen DXRacer 5 am primeday für 165€ gekauft. Ich bin total zufrieden damit. Der ist bequemer als die >1000€ Stühle in der Firma. Ein Kollege hat auch so einen. Er meinte der Stoff sieht aus wie am ersten Tag nach 5 Jahren Gebrauch. Man bekommt den auf Amazon jetzt noch für 195€.


----------



## lunaticx (21. Juli 2017)

Hywelo50 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir einen DXRacer 5 am primeday für 165€ gekauft. Ich bin total zufrieden damit. Der ist bequemer als die >1000€ Stühle in der Firma.



Deine arme Wirbelsäule.

Kauf die nen anständigen Bürostuhl wie hier schon mehrfach vorgeschlagen. Stell dir das Ding anständig (oder hol dir fachkundige Hilfe) ein und gut ist !

In den Gamingstühlen sitzt du total steif, hast kein bißchen Bewegungsspielraum. Und den solltest du bei knapp 3+ Stunden sitzen definitiv haben !


----------



## IICARUS (21. Juli 2017)

Habe einen Arozzi Torretta Gaming Chair vor zwei Monaten gekauft.
Bin mit dem Gaming Stuhl auch sehr zufrieden. Mir war wichtig das ich die Rückenlehne und die Armlehnen einstellen kann. Denn der Stuhl lässt sich nicht nur nach hinten neigen, die Rückenlehne kann dazu auch in jede Stellung verstellt werden. Zudem hat es auch Polster für Nacken und Wirbelsäule. Habe genug Bewegungsfreiheit und sitze dadurch nicht total steif darin.

Der Gamingstuhl kostete auf Altenate 219,95 Euro, ich habe dort gekauft als er für nur 149,95 Euro als ZackZack Angebot angeboten wurde.
Habe nur die Räder ausgetauscht um mein Laminat nicht zu beschädigen: GHB 5 Set Burostuhlrollen Ruhiges Drehstuhlrollen Caster Rader 11x 22mm


----------

